# Your cats nicknames.



## britishvixen21 (Jan 6, 2013)

My cats real names are Boo and Bee, but we have so many other things we call them throughout the day. Do you guys do the same. Here are some the examples of the nicknames our girls have acquired.

BEE


Bee Nanigans
Bee Bop a rooney
Whingey Wendy (she can whinge a lot)
Spaz 
Princess (she is quite spoilt)
Admiral Paw Paw
Elephant (She thunders around like an elephant on the hardwood)


BOO


Stinky Pete (on account of her terrible toots)
Raptor (she purrs like a Raptor)
Boo Poo (again stinky poo and toots)
Bruiser (shes like the kid that always comes home with mud on there face)
Freddy (she has razor like claws even after we trim them)
Coma girl (she sleeps like a log)

All funny names that are meant with love. What are some of yours?:kittyturn


----------



## Kyla Grace (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I have a few, but not as extreme as yours. XD

We call our tortie girl, Luna, a few things. Such as:
- Luna girl (the biggest one)
- Princess (she thinks she is one)
- The Annihilator (she is a danger to the rodent and bird population, literally)
- Tortiekins
- Lunar (my dad calls her this and I have no idea why)

Then we have her brother, Thor, who is a big black cat. He has lots of nicknames.
- Thor Bear (Definitely the biggest - I started calling him this)
- Silly cat (A parody of "Smelly Cat")
- Fatty
- Thoreo (Like Thor and oreo together, lol, I came up with this one too but I don't know why)
- Big boy 
- The Diva (_He_ thinks that _he_ is a princess sometimes, no joke)


----------



## Apocrypha428 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam- Usually I just call him Little Man, or 'lil man.

Kira- Kirs 

We keep it basic


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/159385-nicknames-your-cat-3.html


----------

